# 27ga Ni80



## Petrus (4/3/17)

Any vendors stock? 27ga Ni80?


----------



## Silver (4/3/17)

@KieranD , when is your Vapowire NI80 coming in?
I see its still not available on your website but the products have been preloaded

@Petrus, they only seem to be getting 24, 26 and 28g - but maybe they will also get 27g - who knows

Reactions: Like 1


----------

